# Would you....



## Icycat (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm back! I miss it here in catforums. I haven't been here for some months. But it seemed to be so long ago. Well, anyway...

If Bastet(the cat goddess) is proven that she is real would you worship her? You can also worship your own lord as well. I would! :angel And I will pray for great health and no abuse towards cats!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I think if any god or goddess is ever proven real, it would be good practical sense to worship them! You don't want to wake up as a grasshopper, after all. :wink: 

Bastet would be a cool goddess to be real, and a pleasure to worship. Much better than, say, Anat.

I actually saw a movie last night in which Bastet made an appearance, although I don't think she was named. It was called _Immortel (Ad Vitam)_.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I get the impression that many of the people on this forum already do.


----------

